# Toby pics from Sunday



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Took some new piccies of my big boy on Sunday





































and my favorite...


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, he reminds me somewhat of Lucy...










He's very pretty and even has a sense of fashion and style! :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I'm in love with his coloring, too!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks great! Have you been riding him lately.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The one with the hat is great!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been riding a little bit around the empty pasture - but not so much this month as its been brutally hot outside. 

:?


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ha! i love him with the hat! thats priceless!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Wow, he reminds me somewhat of Lucy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww they do look very similar


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

what a beautiful face he has-nice touch with the hat it suits him.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the facial expressions he has! And the hat, omg, that's adorable!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Uh, Lucy looks mighty skinny....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's gorgeous! How do you manage to keep him so clean??

I LOVE the picture with the hat.. it really suits him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's a cute horse. If I owned a grey it would be his coloring. Great photos  thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> Uh, Lucy looks mighty skinny....


Uh, Lucy is a *rescue* horse and not mine. :roll:

Also, that is an old picture. All of our horses are taken well
care of.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Glad she was rescued! 

...just an observation! Not a personal attack.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> Glad she was rescued!
> 
> ...just an observation! Not a personal attack.


I'm glad my grandpa got her also, she was in a very bad
situation and abused. She looks a whole lot better now and
not nearly as wild and crazy as when we first got her. It just
goes to show what a little love and care can do for a horse. 

I understand completely where you are coming from.


----------

